# you have to be a clown to get good rating



## DriveMeNot (May 15, 2016)

You are not a driver, stop thinking that you are actually a driver. You are a clown. Your job is to entertain people who ride with you, not for the sake of getting a tip, but a stupid 5 stars.

The way it works, the moment you get a ping, you drive to the pickup location, and you get to meet this rider who you have to study their personality in few seconds and put the clown face and start to make sure they are comfortable. Also you have to make sure that you accommodate their ideas and views. 

Your job is not to only take the rider from point A to B, you have to provide water, mint, dance for them and have to put up with their confusing directions for the sake of getting 5 stars. ( A Virtual Appreciation that meant to keep you on the system). 

As a clown, you have to please multiple kings, I mean riders. Some of them are impressed, others are not. Some will give you 5, but it would take one who give you 4 to ruin your day.

On a serious note, not all humans can be in the mood to be clowns, but Uber demands it. Many of us work full time jobs and we do Uber in the evening as complementary income, we are already tired, and we can only manage to focus on driving, not to accommodate to the need of annoying passengers who think that with the ride they own you and own your car.

Uber should get rid of this stupid rating system that require the driver to put an effort besides the effort of driving riders safely just for the hope of getting good rating.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriveMeNot said:


> You are not a driver, stop thinking that you are actually a driver. You are a clown. Your job is to entertain people who ride with you, not for the sake of getting a tip, but a stupid 5 stars.
> 
> The way it works, the moment you get a ping, you drive to the pickup location, and you get to meet this rider who you have to study their personality in few seconds and put the clown face and start to make sure they are comfortable. Also you have to make sure that you accommodate their ideas and views.
> 
> ...


Then you have done your job well when they want to sit in Your car and talk for 10 minutes,or untill the next ping after they have arrived at their destination.


----------



## Uber Dragons (Aug 12, 2016)




----------

